# Paramedic A.A.S to B.A/B.S



## FF25 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hello Everyone:

Let me first introduce myself and give everyone a warm welcome from upstate new york.

I'm currently a senior in high school, I have become very interested in the feild of emergency medicine and as a result of being part of my local fire department, i have feel in love with the pre-hospitable care. As of right now, i'm enrolled in a EMT-B course and through this and other medical related call i have been on with the fire department as a student EMT, i know i want to pursue an A.A.S degree as a paramedic.

Here is my question, although i desire to become a paramedic, i also want to pursue my education to at least a B.A/B.S in a related feild. I was wondering if the A.A.S degree would account for the general ed courses that are usually required to be taken in you're in your first two years of your BA/BS degree. The paramedic program i applied to is regaurded as very qualified and competitive and in addition, has challenging courses behind the degree, ( AP1,AP2,Etc,).

Can anyone give me some insight from people who have a A.A.S degree as a paramedic that have also choosen to further there education to a BA/BS 


Thank you in advance for you're responses, this forum sparks very interesting topic's and disscussions!^_^


----------



## medicRob (Dec 29, 2010)

It all depends on what general education courses you take, the program you wish to apply those credits toward, and whether or not those credits will transfer to the program you are wishing to apply them too. Talk to your college advisor. 

Personally, I applied the gen ed from both of my bachelors degrees along with the paramedic certificate program to receive my AAS, Paramedicine. The college offering the AAS, Paramedicine, had a 9 hour residency requirement, meaning you had to complete 9 credit hours at that college to receive a degree, so I couldn't just come in with a certificate and a degree and be instantly awarded a degree in the field. The school also required that my general education consisted of a course in "Grants and Managerial Leadership" as well as "Research in EMS"..


Speak to a student advisor at the college you wish to pursue your BA or BS in. Present them with the curriculum from the paramedic program you wish to attend. Tell them your plans, they will advise you further. Good luck.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Dec 29, 2010)

This post wil probably get moved to the education section.  

If you get your AAS from an accredited institution, your pre-reqs will most likely qualify for a BS degree plan.  Biology would be a great compliment to paramedicine.  Or you could move on to the nursing field. 

Study hard!


----------



## Madmedic780 (Dec 31, 2010)

Welcome!

First look to find what universities offer a BS in paramedic science. My state  schools don't offer that degree, so if I want it I have to pay out of state tuition.:wacko:

I'm currently working on a AAS in Paragod medicine and  AAOT (Associate of Arts Oregon Transfer) Degree. meaning that the classes I take for that degree will transfer to a 4 year Oregon university (Go Ducks) So I am effectively earning two associates but having the credits from my AAS Paragod count for my elective courses in AAOT. 

From there I can either go on to get my B.S in Human physiology/biology or choose to go to paramedic school.

I don't know if NY has a degree like the AAOT that in their university system but you could still do the same with a AGS


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 31, 2010)

Thread moved to the Education section.


----------



## Veneficus (Dec 31, 2010)

FF25 said:


> Hello Everyone:
> 
> Let me first introduce myself and give everyone a warm welcome from upstate new york.
> 
> ...



It has been my observation that university classes even with the same name are often more indepth than that of community colleges. I ended up retaking a handful of science classes while pursuing a 4 year degree and I cannot imagine how any university would accept the community college classes as equal. Even when taught by the very same professor the demands are not the same it seems.

Just be aware of that no matter what you choose, as you might have to take classes over in order to be on par with your peers in the upper level classes.


----------



## Medic2409 (Dec 31, 2010)

I plan on going for a BS in ParaMedicine and hopefully using that to go towards PA.  As much as I enjoy working a truck, I'm on the back side of 38, knowing I can't do this forever.  Only bad thing is, even with a BS in ParaMedicine I've still got to take some upper level Science class prereqs for the PA school

Thankfully there's a school here in Texas that I can do the BS classes through.


----------

